# What is the best pressure cooker/canner to buy for preservation



## AKgalinUT (Sep 15, 2015)

I am new to the canning scene and would like to start. I am wondering, which pressure cooker/canner you feel is the best for the money? Thank you, thank you for your input!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Needs to be a PRESSURE CANNER, not cooker. Many like the jiggling pressure valve. 

Mine are Presto brand old with gauges. I like the smaller ones, big ones are too heavy. Me, I would rather have 2 or 3 smaller cheaper models. I can fill one, put it on, work on filling the next one, first one done, move it off, bring second one up while filling the 3rd one. 1st one has reduced pressure, remove jars and refill it. Keeps a nice rotation going.

Here is an older one converted to the jiggler valve. You can get any parts needed, handles, gaskets, etc. You can still find these very reasonable at yard sales. I like the no fail twist on lid, very easy to use. Some have the twist down lugs with no gasket, they can be put on crooked and leak. Then you have to release the pressure and retighten the lugs....James

http://cookwithjim.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/presto-21-b-canner-refurbished-2.jpg


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://www.gopresto.com/recipes/canning/


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

My favorites are Mirros, for ease of use. I have a Presto also, but use the Mirros.

If you are rich and don't mind tossing your money to the wind, you may want an All American, but it's better to start with a less costly brand (Mirro and Presto sell for around $60 - $80, All Americans run $200 and up). They will all do the same job and one is no "better" than the other. You can always upgrade later if you really get hooked on this.

As for converting the Presto to a jiggler, buy a Mirro, since it's already built like that, rather than having to convert.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I've got both Prestos and Mirrors, and are satisfied with both. 

Get a canner that pressurize quarts to 15psi. Regular recipes are all set to 10lb pressure, but that is at sea level. If you are canning in the mountains where the air pressure is lower, the boiling point of water is lower also. At high altitude you get the same internal temperature at 15 psi, that you would get at 10psi on the coast.

All American is the premiere canner you can buy, but it's *HEAVY*! Not recommended for the weak/petite. My Presto must be 30+ years old now, and it still works just fine.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

suitcase_sally said:


> My favorites are Mirros, for ease of use. I have a Presto also, but use the Mirros.
> 
> If you are rich and don't mind tossing your money to the wind, you may want an All American, but it's better to start with a less costly brand (Mirro and Presto sell for around $60 - $80, All Americans run $200 and up). They will all do the same job and one is no "better" than the other. You can always upgrade later if you really get hooked on this.
> 
> As for converting the Presto to a jiggler, buy a Mirro, since it's already built like that, rather than having to convert.


We have thrown our money to the wind but that is OK. We have two of the Prestos with gauges and jigglers and the All American 930 (19 pints or 14 quarts). I like the All American a bit more because it is a metal to metal tapered seal and has never leaked. The down side is that this beast is heavy and it takes a little longer to heat up. The wife makes me move it around and fill it for her.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The 21 quart size is really nice if you do lots of pints - as you can fit a double stack of them. It's not considered "safe" to can in anything smaller than what will fit 4 quart jars inside. They heat up and cool down too fast so the testing times aren't valid for them. 

I really like my AA canner, however I prefer to use my Presto because it's so much simpler to open and close. I love having gauges and the Jiggler. Since I'm at 1300' elevation, I adjusted the weights so they hold at about 12lbs - added clipped washers to the Presto and taped two pennies to the AA weight.


----------



## AKgalinUT (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you! This all really helps me. I love the rotation idea too!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

chuckhole said:


> I like the All American a bit more because it is a metal to metal tapered seal and has never leaked. The down side is that this beast is heavy and it takes a little longer to heat up. The wife makes me move it around and fill it for her.


Have you ever considered installing a chain fall hoist to the celing beams?


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I love my All American pressure canner. The only thing I wish I bought the 30 qt one vs the 21 qt. The 21 qt will allow to do two layers of pints but only a single layer of quarts. I will admit it is heavy and probably should not be used on a glass top stove.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember that 30 qt. canner is so tall too and my wood cookstove is lower than a range....James


----------



## mustangglp (Jul 7, 2015)

jwal10 said:


> Needs to be a PRESSURE CANNER, not cooker. Many like the jiggling pressure valve.
> 
> Mine are Presto brand old with gauges. I like the smaller ones, big ones are too heavy. Me, I would rather have 2 or 3 smaller cheaper models. I can fill one, put it on, work on filling the next one, first one done, move it off, bring second one up while filling the 3rd one. 1st one has reduced pressure, remove jars and refill it. Keeps a nice rotation going.
> 
> ...


That's the exact one that I have even down to the felt tip marks to make easier to get the lid on right.


----------



## MichiganMike (Mar 27, 2015)

jwal10 said:


> Some have the twist down lugs with no gasket, they can be put on crooked and leak. Then you have to release the pressure and retighten the lugs....James
> 
> http://cookwithjim.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/presto-21-b-canner-refurbished-2.jpg





chuckhole said:


> I like the All American a bit more because it is a metal to metal tapered seal and has never leaked. .


Are all lugged PC's gasketless ? I found a very large one. It doesn't have any gasket. I figured it would be hard to find one. Maybe it does not take one. I forgot what brand it is. I just stuck it in an old shed. I know when I saw it I thought if that isn't a "golly run miss molly" looking thing.:runforhills:


Chuck does your AA PC have lugs? If so are all AA PC's lugged?

Thanks in advance...MTP


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't know about all canners but the lug type have a taper at the top of the kettle and one on the lid like the one this picture.

https://www.lehmans.com/p-67-10-qt-high-quality-pressure-canner.aspx?show=all

The twist lock canners I have, have a flat spot in the lid for a gasket like shown here.

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/pics/Parts-of-a-Presto-Pressure-Cooker.jpg

Good info....James

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/Pressure-Cooker-Parts.htm


----------

